# Help with  code - I need help finding a code



## angrhode (Nov 18, 2011)

I need help finding a code for Open Gluteus Medius Repair. Any suggestions?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gluteus Medius Repair*

You really need the op report to answer this question, but I can lead you in the right direction.
What type of injury? Was it a tendon tear?, Was it traumatic or degenerative? Was it full-thickness (rupture)?                            The Gluteus medius is located at the outer part of the hip and functions as a hip abductor and internal rotation of the thigh while keeping the pelvis level during ambulation. If this was a tear, it often occurs at it tendinous insertion onto the greater trochanter of the femur bone. 

So, I would take a look at codes located under Pelvis and Hip Joint (Incision)
27000 - 27036 and under Repair, Revision and/or Reconstruction code 27098 -27111 depending on what repair procedure the surgeon performed.

Examples of Repairs:                                                                            One repair is when the surgeon reattaches the gluteus medius tendon onto the greater trochanter with sutures.                                    Another repair can be done by graft.

Hope this is helpful...


----------

